# Donkey Raises



## dk8594 (Jul 6, 2018)

Anyone do the old school donkey raises with a partner on your back or is it too taboo?   


View attachment 5963


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 6, 2018)

Shouldn't this be in the red light district?


----------



## dk8594 (Jul 6, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Shouldn't this be in the red light district?




Guess that answers my question


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 6, 2018)

Lmao....years ago a dude at the gym had me sit on his back..hey man, whatever works:32 (20):


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2018)

PFM and FD are besties at Donkey raises


----------



## Gadawg (Jul 6, 2018)

Jenn, will you sit on my face for my neck lunges?


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 6, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Jenn, will you sit on my face for my neck lunges?



 Not a good idea as my legs are strong as fuuuuck..hardcore neck choke LOL


----------



## Jaydub (Jul 6, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Not a good idea as my legs are strong as fuuuuck..hardcore neck choke LOL



I'm totally willing to try..


----------



## Jaydub (Jul 6, 2018)

I apologize.. I shouldn't have said that.. 

Unless you're up for it.. then.. no. No, I'm sorry..


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 6, 2018)

Lmao..out for some pain...nothing wrong with pain....


----------



## Elivo (Jul 7, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Lmao..out for some pain...nothing wrong with pain....



Damn, I’ll be thinking about that all night LOL.


----------



## Jaydub (Jul 7, 2018)

That's all it took.. I'm done. Whew!


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 7, 2018)

See what high test does...,,,,,.,..,,,


----------



## Viduus (Jul 7, 2018)

Seeker said:


> PFM and FD are besties at Donkey raises



FD bucks to much.... all the oil makes it slippery...

man, I struggled typing that one.


----------



## Elivo (Jul 7, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> See what high test does...,,,,,.,..,,,



yeah sure, lets blame it on the high test LOL, sounds much better than what i was thinking....


----------



## dk8594 (Jul 7, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Lmao....years ago a dude at the gym had me sit on his back..hey man, whatever works:32 (20):



I asked my wife to sit on my back to do these. She did it once, noticed all the weird stares, and then suggested we try something else.

Gotta give her props for trying it, though.


----------



## Jin (Jul 7, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> Anyone do the old school donkey raises with a partner on your back or is it too taboo?
> 
> 
> View attachment 5963


 No. this is taboo. And it's not a joke. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=C1BePpr7xW0


----------



## Jin (Jul 7, 2018)

Double post


----------



## dk8594 (Jul 7, 2018)

Jin said:


> No. this is taboo. And it's not a joke.
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=C1BePpr7xW0



I’m speechless


----------



## Elivo (Jul 7, 2018)

Jin said:


> No. this is taboo. And it's not a joke.
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=C1BePpr7xW0



Cant be unseen...


----------



## Jin (Jul 7, 2018)

Elivo said:


> Cant be unseen...



Thats just the trailer. In the feature They show the whole thing. I mean. If that's your thing.......


----------



## Elivo (Jul 7, 2018)

no, im good, really!!


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 7, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> I asked my wife to sit on my back to do these. She did it once, noticed all the weird stares, and then suggested we try something else.
> 
> Gotta give her props for trying it, though.



LOL....I didn't even notice if anyone was staring...when I'm at the gym...lifting is all I pay attention to


----------



## Uncle manny (Jul 7, 2018)

I’ve used the donkey lift machine with weight stack.. never the old school way


----------



## Gadawg (Jul 7, 2018)

Calves dont grow anyway. Working them is almost as dumb as doing abs


----------



## Elivo (Jul 7, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Calves dont grow anyway. Working them is almost as dumb as doing abs



Sarcasm????


----------



## Gadawg (Jul 7, 2018)

Technically yes, but I really dont do either one of those


----------



## Elivo (Jul 8, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Technically yes, but I really dont do either one of those



Haha I got ya, I tend to neglect them too but i “plan” to get better at that lol


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 8, 2018)

Sorry...great abs are sexy as fuuuck...just sayin


----------



## Elivo (Jul 8, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Sorry...great abs are sexy as fuuuck...just sayin



When I get my bf down to where they would actually start being visible I’ll worry about them a little more than I do now lol. I’ll still hit them...ish lol


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 8, 2018)

Elivo said:


> When I get my bf down to where they would actually start being visible I’ll worry about them a little more than I do now lol. I’ll still hit them...ish lol




All that counts...one thing at a time


----------



## Gadawg (Jul 9, 2018)

Stop pushing us jenn. We are sexy as is.  Ab-less lives matter


----------



## Viduus (Jul 9, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Ab-less lives matter



Yes, just not to her :32 (18):


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 9, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Stop pushing us jenn. We are sexy as is.  Ab-less lives matter



lol...we all have what turns us on......:32 (17):


----------



## Elivo (Jul 9, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Yes, just not to her :32 (18):



sorry but this was funny as hell!! 

You’re the best Jenn


----------



## Gadawg (Jul 9, 2018)

She should love our personalities


----------



## Seeker (Jul 9, 2018)

stick calves will kill the physique.  Man or woman.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 9, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> She should love our personalities



As friends..of course!:32 (20):


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 9, 2018)

Seeker said:


> stick calves will kill the physique.  Man or woman.



but so will fat abs and I’m not saying that to be mean..it’s just how I see it


----------



## Elivo (Jul 9, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> but so will fat abs and I’m not saying that to be mean..it’s just how I see it




I dont find it mean at all, fit people tend to migrate to other fit people, esp people who have been fit most of their lives.  Us fatties are thrilled with what we can get LOL (thats a joke)


----------



## Elivo (Jul 9, 2018)

Seeker said:


> stick calves will kill the physique.  Man or woman.




This , i hate seeing this so much, the last 4 weeks have had no calf work other than what they get hit with when i did the main leg work with the sheiko program, but they also are not by any means sticks.  I cant stand seeing the guys in the gym walking around killing their upper body and have ****ing bird legs, i just want to walk up and topple them over and tell them to spend the next 3 months squatting


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 9, 2018)

Elivo said:


> I dont find it mean at all, fit people tend to migrate to other fit people, esp people who have been fit most of their lives.  Us fatties are thrilled with what we can get LOL (thats a joke)




Thanks! We all have different wants/needs for a fitness lifestyle....so it all counts for sure no matter what!!


----------



## Elivo (Jul 9, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> Thanks! We all have different wants/needs for a fitness lifestyle....so it all counts for sure no matter what!!




I know where youre coming from, to be honest, since ive been back in the gym and really hitting it hard this time and putting in the effort needed, its like one of the only things i want to talk about, and its starting to suck having someone at home that isnt into it at all.  There is like one person i work with that is as hardcore into it as i am, so i talk to them a lot when we work together almost all about diff workouts and shit like that. 
Other than you guys here, its like the only person who can stand to listen to it LOL


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 9, 2018)

Elivo said:


> I dont find it mean at all, fit people tend to migrate to other fit people, esp people who have been fit most of their lives.  Us fatties are thrilled with what we can get LOL (thats a joke)



Exactly..let’s go back to what we’ve said a million times lol “lifestyles” 

The major differences is how folks change once they get into a serious relationship/marriage if it’s not their actual lifestyle...I’ve never changed because I love to look great not only first for myself..but for my man also


----------

